# Zebrawood: Safe for food Prep?



## tnrick (Oct 1, 2010)

A friend of mine asked me to make her an End-Cut cutting board from Zebrawood. I always thought that Zebrawood was not suitable for food preperation because the natural oils in the wood were toxic. Perhaps it's because it smells so bad when it's being worked. I've only worked Zebrawood once before, and it was for something not related to food prep. Can any experts out there weigh in on this please?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.cs.rochester.edu/u/roche/rec.wood.misc/wood.toxic


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't give you a definitive answer, but my philosophy on this is "when in doubt - don't".

I just recently backed off on a plan to use leopard wood for a rolling pin. I did not know, for a fact, that it was toxic, but I also did not know, for a fact, that it is not.


----------



## tnrick (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you Rich! That's a pretty good piece of advice! I really appreciate it!
Rick F


----------

